# Problem With R3Blur3D



## Mogglethesly (Nov 2, 2011)

I installed the rom as listed but now my phone seems to not want to turn on. it just stops at the "touch this droid to continue" and has to force close the program


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Something didnt flash right... try to get into the stock recovery and clear cache...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Mogglethesly said:


> I installed the rom as listed but now my phone seems to not want to turn on. it just stops at the "touch this droid to continue" and has to force close the program


2 things... You either didn't flash the base coming mg from a different ROM or you flashed a PaK in the same session as the the ROM.









Instructions are in the OP.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

